# What kind of farm specimen is this?



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2015)

Any of yall seen a critter like this hanging around grandmas pond???


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Dec 16, 2015)

golf course/retirement village special right there


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 16, 2015)

if dont know what mix that is but if you dont want it I can throw it in the freezer and put it to good use.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2015)

What you have there is a one of a kind mallard/spoonie/woodie hybrid.  There has been a total of 4 ever killed 10 of 10 people would have it mounted sitting on a pedestal above the gun case.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 16, 2015)

steelshotslayer said:


> What you have there is a one of a kind mallard/spoonie/woodie hybrid.  There has been a total of 4 ever killed 10 of 10 people would have it mounted sitting on a pedestal above the gun case.



you might be on to something with the spoonie woodie hybrid. a few pics i found on the interweb look kinda close but not exactly the same. but here is what i found found. 












but then i just found this and it is a mallard/muscovy hybrid. other than the bill looks pretty close.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Dec 16, 2015)

Wood duck/Muscovy?


----------



## DEE--Bo (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like it has some goose in it judging by the size


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 16, 2015)

My guess, a Cayuga or Black East Indian/Mallard cross


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 17, 2015)

my guess a muscovy mallard cross


----------



## jritchey65 (Dec 17, 2015)

DEE--Bo said:


> Wood duck/Muscovy?



This is what Im gonna go with too, all the black says muscovy and the burgundy in the chest says and the extra feathers on head say woodie.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2015)

Muscovy/mallard


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like it has a little bit of American Black Duck too.


----------

